

Incoming support requests: how to manage them? - eldavido

How does your company keep track of incoming customer support requests?<p>Related: what tools/channels do you offer for submitting these requests? (Olark, Basecamp, employee email addresses, phone, etc.)
======
eldavido
Background (poster here): We accept support requests primarily via email and
through in-product feedback. The process relies heavily on human triage and I
know it won't scale.

Wondering how other companies handle this from a "let's share best practices"
standpoint.

